# Geodes?



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Wasn't sure what topic to post under, so if I'm wrong I apologize. I was wondering if anybody had any experience with geodes in their aquariums. I've had amethyst crystals before with no problems. But I would love to have geodes. I'm most concerned about the rock part leaking minerals in the water. Is there any way to maybe "seal" them so that doesn't happen?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It would more than likely depend on the type of rock it's formed from. The Quartz geodes or the ones formed from volcanic rocks would probably be safe. If you want to test your geode put it in a bucket of your dechlorinator source water and test the ph, gh, kh over a period of time to see if it changes anything.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

that is a very good question, i am sure that somebody has done it before so i shall google it and see if i can find anything for you


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Do the vinegar test. If it fizzes it isn't good for the tank


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

I've read about the vinegar test but thing is, I don't have any geodes. I was thinking about buying one. There is a store around me that sells them a little cheaper than the Internet, but their selection is very limited. And I don't want to buy it if it's not going to be sure-fire safe. I'd rather invest my money elsewhere.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Ask the seller if he knows anything about the make-up of the stone. Also ask him if you can drop a bit of vinegar on them to see if they are aquarium safe.

Where are you from? I lived in Indiana and Geodes were common. We used to bust them to collect the crystals in them. 

Good luck.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Take a bottle of your ph liquid test kit and test on the spot. More accurate than vinegar.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

The place in question is actually one of those "new age" stores, so I don't think I would be able to do any testing. Hmm... At this point I might just take some of the crystals I have used in the past and make my own "geode" per say.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

I've never had the Vinegar test work


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I've decided to not use geodes. But I've got something else in mind using Quartz points


----------

